# rear bumber or valence



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

new here just bought a 2005 6.0 M6 black...anyway i love the car except for the the rear bumper...mine has the one piece with the 2 exhaust tips on each side and i hate that look where can i get the other type with just one tip on each side...thanks guys mike....


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not following completely. Do you have the SAP rear bumper (looks kinda like quad-tip exhaust)? Do you like the 2004 rear bumper? If you have a SAP bumper and are looking to sell let me know please!


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Post a pic Firelife, you want a stock bumper and exhaust look?


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi guys. 
I'm watching this thread because I'm also trying to find a source for the lower grey "GTO" valance. Came out of work one day and it was gone!
Good luck with your searches.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

BlackJackByte said:


> I'm not following completely. Do you have the SAP rear bumper (looks kinda like quad-tip exhaust)? Do you like the 2004 rear bumper? If you have a SAP bumper and are looking to sell let me know please!
> 
> View attachment 8285


ok the black gto is what i have...and i dont like the bumper...this blue one is what i want....or maybe i can just get some square exhaust tips to make mine look better...


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

there will be a lot of people that would love to trade with ya.. not me tho.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

you have whats called the sap package. The normal package 05 and 06 comes with the normal front grilles and the GTO rear valance that you WANT. The one you have is the SAP (Sports Appearance Package) that comes with the SAP front grilles and the SAP rear valance with the quad pipes. The one you HAVE


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Like I said, get at me if you want to sell. Looks nice by the way.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FIRELIFE25 said:


> ok the black gto is what i have...and i dont like the bumper...this *blue* one is what i want....or maybe i can just get some square exhaust tips to make mine look better...


The 'blue' one is actually gray or 'Cyclone Gray Metallic' as Pontiac called it. Never did care for the SAP. The grilles and tail remind me of a Grand Am.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

HP11 said:


> The 'blue' one is actually gray or 'Cyclone Gray Metallic' as Pontiac called it. Never did care for the SAP. The grilles and tail remind me of a Grand Am.


ya that what i thought about it too...do we have any vendors on here that sell after market front grills for the sap or would i have to swap the front and back for a standard front and rear bumper sections...thanks


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The SAP grille's are not available anymore. The only way you can get them is from a person who is selling his or hers. And they are extremely expensive if you do find them for sale somewhere on line. I am in the process of changing out my billet grilles for SAP grilles and i am gonna pull the trigger on gtogrilles.com. They are reproduction ones that look EXACTLY the same as the SAP ones. They are just not the ones made from factory. And they are cheaper in price

Here they are. You can either get them sanded and you paint them yourself, or you can order them painted in your color. 

http://www.gtogrilles.com/catalog.html


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah man, get the non-SAP rear bumper, looks better IMO


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

I do like the SAP grill better though (now that I searched it)


----------



## O-Fivecc (Aug 1, 2010)

05 gto rear clip, black - Pontiac GTO Forums: Pontiac GTO Forum

Here you go bro, black rear bumper in AZ


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

